# re what type of bed works for you?



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone with fibro and severe morninig stiffness has tried a tempra-pedic bed..(conforms to your body weight)..I tried one at the store the other day,and it seemed heavenly!It is quite expensive ,though......any input will be appreciated.thanks.I do know that mattress selection is very individual,but would appreciate your ideas.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I never have tried that bed. I think I need one that supports my back, yet is soft enough so I don't feel the pressure points. Haven't found the perfect one yet. I have a pillowtop one now that is not too bad. It is firm yet, because it is not too old. A good neck-support pillow is a must, though.Seems like mattresses and bedding are getting more and more costly.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Say,Moldie,what type of neck pillow works for you?I will report back on the temur-pedic bed when we get it


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi,Although it seems strange and I can't explain it, last year we went tent camping, sleeping on the ground, although I was still a bit stiff in the mornings the rest of the day was so much better. As for mattresses, I haven't found a great one yet.I'm interested in how this one will work for you.


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

I bought a Serta pillowtop mattress with the memory foam in an adjustable bed frame. Right now I can't give you info on the style number or which discount mattress store I bought it (due to I can't find ititis) I will get back w/you w/info when I find it. I've had this for over a year and I can't tell you what a difference it's made in my pain. Also, it helps so much having the adjustable where I can raise head to watch tv, and not put my neck & shoulders in a strain; and raising the foot for relieving leg fatigue. It's so comfortable for me that I really kind live from my bed now. I still have morning stiffness, but not as bad. It's the relief of pain that I find so great.


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

I recently bought the "sleep number" bed and love it! Some nights I feel I need a lot of support, so I can adjust the firmness up. Other nights I hurt too much to sleep on a hard bed and adjust the firmness down. It is always "just right."


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

I found the info on my bed in case you want to try this one. It is a Serta pillowtop called Crescent. You could get this for an adjustable bed or just regular bed. I purchased mine from Mattress King and I'm sure other stores carry this.


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Hey guys,Have you heard of cuddle ewe underquilts? I've heard that they are helping many people who have fibro. You can get all the info you need at www.cuddleewe.com!I haven't decided on where to try this or an adjustable bed. Hope this can help someone.In His strength and power, JenL


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

JenL, I couldn't get onto this site. Can you check the address again? Thanks.


----------



## JenL (Aug 23, 2001)

Weener,Maybe it was because I put the ! in the address.Try again www.cuddleewe.com I just went to the sight. Type it in your browser and hopefully you will get there. Sorry for the mistake.I hope this helps!In His strength and power,JenL


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

HI,all,thanks for the good ideas.We ordered the tempur-pedic bed yesterday!We get it delivered to the house in 1 week.HOWEVER-I got a special tempur-pedic pillow yesterday and it is heavenly!







It conforms to your head and neck,it is just great!I would highly recommend if you cant afford the bed,to consider getting the pillow(we tried out the pillow at Hom Furniture)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey Celticlady-----did that bed arrive, yet? I was hoping you would pst and let us all know how it's working for you.Let us know, okay?


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Hi,Feisty,just got the bed on Tues(yesterday)and it is great!It will take some time to get used to it,tho.....it feels a little odd when you lay down at first(feels firm)but after you lay there for a few seconds,your body slightly "sinks" into the special mattress and it is HEAVEN! When I lay there for a minute or so,I literally do not want to get up out of bed!I will give you an update in a week or so....once my body gets used to it.(it provides firm yet gentle support,I know this sounds bizarre,this bed is so wonderful!!)


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

For those interested in the tempurpedic bed-they also sell pillows...for those with shoulder and neck pain as part of their fibro symptoms.I bought a tempurpedic neck pillow before i bought the bed,and even buying just the pillow is one good way to see if you like it or not.It has been very helpful for my neck pain(in addition to fibro I have 2 bulged discs in neck and am trying to avoid surgery by using conservative treatments).Can go to tempurpedic.com for info if interested.


----------

